# Once a week injection?



## Koalocelot (Sep 6, 2022)

How many of you guys are running once a week injections of cyp or enanthate? What's your dose and are you running an AI if so?

Keep trying these split 2x per week protocols of 140 or less and even though my numbers look fine I feel like maybe I should just be shooting 180-200mg once  a week. Seems like so many guys just pin 1ml once a week and never run into any issues


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 6, 2022)

Koalocelot said:


> How many of you guys are running once a week injections of cyp or enanthate? What's your dose and are you running an AI if so?
> 
> Keep trying these split 2x per week protocols of 140 or less and even though my numbers look fine I feel like maybe I should just be shooting 180-200mg once  a week. Seems like so many guys just pin 1ml once a week and never run into any issues


I have done it before. When I go back on TRT or just a tad under soon I plan on just pinning 1X a week.  No AI.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 6, 2022)

Koalocelot said:


> How many of you guys are running once a week injections of cyp or enanthate? What's your dose and are you running an AI if so?
> 
> Keep trying these split 2x per week protocols of 140 or less and even though my numbers look fine I feel like maybe I should just be shooting 180-200mg once  a week. Seems like so many guys just pin 1ml once a week and never run into any issues



I used to run Cyp once a week no issues.

Now Test U once a week, no issues


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 6, 2022)

Bro I’ve been running cyp once a week for over a decade..
OMG did I just say decade..holy fuck me old. 47 on trt for that long..
Tried it 2x and 1x a week. 1 x is the best. And easiest. No AI unless you need it. 
Are you seeing a dr or are you in your own “trt”.
Because trt is for life not for a short haul…
Get blood work done and see.

I have a lump that I’ve had for years.
300mg a week does not flare it up at all. And that’s my weekly dose.
So I doubt 140 is going to make anyone need a ai. But only bloods will tell. ✌️


----------



## ohitsroy (Sep 6, 2022)

I do 2x weekly just to keep the blood levels more stable, once a week is fine tho


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 6, 2022)

I do not understand this stable thing…
Is it really that bad if you do a shot once a week..
Is it really noticable this “stable thing””
Not really sure what people are referring too. Does it make you feel any different.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I used to run Cyp once a week no issues.
> 
> Now Test U once a week, no issues


what type of oil is your test U in?


----------



## ohitsroy (Sep 6, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I do not understand this stable thing…
> Is it really that bad if you do a shot once a week..
> Is it really noticable this “stable thing””
> Not really sure what people are referring too. Does it make you feel any different.


no not bad, if some people suffer from bad e2 sides, one time injection will just spike levels, cause acne and all that. for most people once a week should be just fine


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> what type of oil is your test U in?


 
MCT


----------



## Koalocelot (Sep 7, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Bro I’ve been running cyp once a week for over a decade..
> OMG did I just say decade..holy fuck me old. 47 on trt for that long..
> Tried it 2x and 1x a week. 1 x is the best. And easiest. No AI unless you need it.
> Are you seeing a dr or are you in your own “trt”.
> ...


I'm seeing a doctor but he lets me do whatever I want so long as I'm not fucking myself up.

I'm very sensitive to AI and try to avoid it. I know that cyp wasn't even really originally intended to be shot more that once a week or even technically every other week. I wonder if the big spike, and then giving the body time to process all those metabolites like dht and e2 before interfering by doing another injection actually may benefit some.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 7, 2022)

Trt 100 a week, 1xweek injection. Fuck pinning twice a week.


----------



## Adzg (Sep 7, 2022)

I’m 82kg and pinning 1ml 1 x week. Only sides is bacne. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Koalocelot (Sep 7, 2022)

Adzg said:


> I’m 82kg and pinning 1ml 1 x week. Only sides is bacne.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are your t and e levels at?


----------



## normalkev (Sep 7, 2022)

I Do 200 per week split into daily injections.  I am very sensitive to elevated e2 metabolites.  I would feel like shit and gyno would flare with 1 shot per week.  If it works for you without an AI, go for it.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 7, 2022)

Once a week if back on trt, gonna start NPP back to eod.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 7, 2022)

normalkev said:


> I Do 200 per week split into daily injections.  I am very sensitive to elevated e2 metabolites.  I would feel like shit and gyno would flare with 1 shot per week.  If it works for you without an AI, go for it.


Daily injections with trt. Fuck that shit


----------



## normalkev (Sep 7, 2022)

Before TRT, I was depressed, fat and always anxious.  I feel awesome now.  It took forever to get to this protocol and am glad to do daily to feel good.  Plus it's subq with a 30 inch insulin syringe.  Don't even feel it.


----------



## stinger (Sep 18, 2022)

I think more than 1x week injection is only necessary if you are experiencing side effects.  For instance, I was having sore nipples at 1x/week, but swiching to 2 fixed that. YMMV


----------



## MaxEnt (Sep 19, 2022)

Hey everyone, I am not on TRT yet but have been researching. I found this chart on T Nation that made more sense with what is going on visually.
This was for 160 mg/week



You can see the average would basically be the same for weekly vs twice weekly but just such smaller variance in the peaks and troughs.
I imagine he used the 4 data points that are labeled on the chart to feed into an excel model that produced the blue and orange lines. 
That post also mentioned that everyone has a different volume of distribution and clearance rate so you can't just take 160mg/week and expect to mirror that chart. It is also why someone else's dosage is not really relevant in general.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 19, 2022)

What a weird scale... You'd think the bottom axis should be in 7 day increments.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 19, 2022)

Inject once a week and you’ll catch the gay.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 19, 2022)

I do cyp 2x week but deca 1x


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Inject once a week and you’ll catch the gay.



It pretty much all leads to catching the gay.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 19, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Bro I’ve been running cyp once a week for over a decade..
> OMG did I just say decade..holy fuck me old. 47 on trt for that long..
> Tried it 2x and 1x a week. 1 x is the best. And easiest. No AI unless you need it.
> Are you seeing a dr or are you in your own “trt”.
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^I've been on same program for about 8 years, every now and then I'll run sust. & mast, my AI stays in check.


----------



## Adzg (Sep 20, 2022)

Supposedly test cyp can be injected subQ. Is it worth the hassles of grabbing at my belly fat (dad bod)??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adzg (Sep 20, 2022)

normalkev said:


> Before TRT, I was depressed, fat and always anxious. I feel awesome now. It took forever to get to this protocol and am glad to do daily to feel good. Plus it's subq with a 30 inch insulin syringe. Don't even feel it.



I felt like I was hungover 24/7.
Was absolutely fucked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adzg (Sep 20, 2022)

Koalocelot said:


> What are your t and e levels at?



In the Aussie scales 10-33 was normal. 
I was between 6 and 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 20, 2022)

When I tried to go on TRT I took 7test between 3doctors just for them to say I was too young....look at me now doc, I allegedly make my own 😄😄


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 20, 2022)

Adzg said:


> Supposedly test cyp can be injected subQ. Is it worth the hassles of grabbing at my belly fat (dad bod)??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t do it. Tried it and had a horrible experience… injection spot blew up for a week and it was bad. Thought I had a full blown infection from it. Took two weeks for it to go down….
The size of a half dollar …
This is my experience. Some others may be different..
But I use test prop and put a full ml. Don’t kmow if this had something to do with it or not.
I would never try it again..


----------



## CJ (Sep 20, 2022)

Adzg said:


> Supposedly test cyp can be injected subQ. Is it worth the hassles of grabbing at my belly fat (dad bod)??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use Cyp, have injected SubQ.

Bloodwork came back identical. I split the dose up to 2x/week injections so they'd be smaller, if I recall correctly. 

A little site irritation, small swelling/itch under the skin for a few days.


----------



## MadBret (Sep 20, 2022)

MaxEnt said:


> Hey everyone, I am not on TRT yet but have been researching. I found this chart on T Nation that made more sense with what is going on visually.
> This was for 160 mg/week
> View attachment 28658
> 
> ...


Google steroid plotter. 

And sub q injections suck balls ime. As mentioned above, I felt as if I had an infection for about a week before it subsided.


----------



## Yano (Sep 20, 2022)

I cruise 500 , i split it twice a week just  to keep levels consistent mon morning thurs night , if I go down to trt 175-200 or so just once a week. Never noticed any difference only reason I split the 500 is so i can use a slin , i got enough fucked up scar  tissue already


----------



## Clyde (Sep 21, 2022)

I've been on low dose once a week Test C for TRT with no issues. 

Switched to same schedule/dose Test U a few weeks ago, thinking potentially more stable blood levels for long term health. Haven't notice any difference, and most likely wont.


----------



## buck (Sep 21, 2022)

Started 100mg/week 20 years ago. Now do more frequent.  More frequent injection lower the amount of estrogen conversion/clearance for many so that can be a plus along with more consistent levels.


----------



## CJ (Sep 21, 2022)

Clyde said:


> I've been on low dose once a week Test C for TRT with no issues.
> 
> Switched to same schedule/dose Test U a few weeks ago, thinking potentially more stable blood levels for long term health. Haven't notice any difference, and most likely wont.


Why did you switch if you were having no issues? 🤔

Our natural levels are not stable.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 21, 2022)

The only time I ever notice a difference between once or twice a week is when I’m running 600+ test. I get way worse acne injecting once a week.

With TRT, no difference at all.


----------



## Clyde (Sep 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> Why did you switch if you were having no issues? 🤔
> 
> Our natural levels are not stable.


Just kind of experimenting on myself, lol.

Contemplating stretching out the inj schedule to once every 10 days or 2 weeks in the future. Thinking of going for another few weeks, weekly schedule on Test U before extending inj schedule. Kind of a front loading process for 20 day half life Test U to stabilize.

Yea good point. I recall reading something about endogenous test is released via pulses of LH and/or  FSH. Possibly quite a bit of fluctuation in plasma T levels over a 24 hr period or even hour to hour.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 27, 2022)

When I went to one of those cash HRT clinics, I received 250 mg of Sustanon per week until my work schedule changed.  Then they switched me to 200 mg of Enanthate every other week, kept my Anastrozole at 1 mg per week, and crashed my estradiol.  It was crashed so bad, it took about 8 weeks for it to register a 6 on the sensitive test with 160 mg of Testosterone cypionate per week split into 2 injections AND 1,500 iU HCG per week, again broken up among 2 injections.


All I can say is fuck that doctor and I'm looking forward to watching him lose his medical license!


----------



## Koalocelot (Sep 27, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> When I went to one of those cash HRT clinics, I received 250 mg of Sustanon per week until my work schedule changed.  Then they switched me to 200 mg of Enanthate every other week, kept my Anastrozole at 1 mg per week, and crashed my estradiol.  It was crashed so bad, it took about 8 weeks for it to register a 6 on the sensitive test with 160 mg of Testosterone cypionate per week split into 2 injections AND 1,500 iU HCG per week, again broken up among 2 injections.
> 
> 
> All I can say is fuck that doctor and I'm looking forward to watching him lose his medical license!


My estradiol came back at 5 once. One of the worst times I've ever felt. It was from aromasin too and took forever to recover


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 27, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I do not understand this stable thing…
> Is it really that bad if you do a shot once a week..
> Is it really noticable this “stable thing””
> Not really sure what people are referring too. Does it make you feel any different.


Nope, unless your blasting!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> The only time I ever notice a difference between once or twice a week is when I’m running 600+ test. I get way worse acne injecting once a week.
> 
> With TRT, no difference at all.


Once a week on a blast will catch the gay!


----------



## bigdaddysmoothdc (Sep 27, 2022)

Koalocelot said:


> How many of you guys are running once a week injections of cyp or enanthate? What's your dose and are you running an AI if so?
> 
> Keep trying these split 2x per week protocols of 140 or less and even though my numbers look fine I feel like maybe I should just be shooting 180-200mg once a week. Seems like so many guys just pin 1ml once a week and never run into any issues


Been doing once a week this year and no difference in test levels.Just got tired of pinning after all these years 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LilxNicky (Sep 27, 2022)

Koalocelot said:


> How many of you guys are running once a week injections of cyp or enanthate? What's your dose and are you running an AI if so?
> 
> Keep trying these split 2x per week protocols of 140 or less and even though my numbers look fine I feel like maybe I should just be shooting 180-200mg once  a week. Seems like so many guys just pin 1ml once a week and never run into any issues


I was running 200mg once a week with an Ai and my blood work came back at 1500 w/ high estradiol. They took me down to 100 mg once a week and taking the Ai twice. I would have thought it would have been a better idea to keep it at 200mg twice a week with 2 Ai so that it wouldn’t spike and even out…


----------



## crido887 (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm running 250 a week of test U. I originally was around 185 but my +5 day out was 683.


I will retest in late October probably


----------

